# Convincing my OB to let me have my placenta-little advice please?



## MrsStutler

So I have a doula who is going to travel to me and get my placenta to encapsulate it- a feat in itself. I've got my placenta cooler ready to go and I have spoken to the hospital about taking it home and they assured me there should be no problems at all with me getting it.

Now...I have to tell my doctor. She is a pretty typical doctor and I have a feeling she is going to fight me on this. Any advice on how to convince your doctor that you are not a nut case? :flower:


----------



## hot tea

I really wouldn't bother explaining yourself. Just say you need your placenta and to make sure it is not taken away, period. She can't argue as it belongs to you.


----------



## lynnikins

just be straight with her say you want it and make it plain you will caus a fuss if you dont get it


----------



## Mervs Mum

It's yours! You don't have to explain why you'd like to keep it. Put something in writing to her to say that you'll be keeping it and you absolutely do not give permission for it to be destroyed or given to anyone except XXXXXX.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Just remind her that your placenta is YOURS and you are allowed to take it home and do what you'd like with it. And if she tries to tell you not to encapsulate, or say there are no benefits to it, just tell her you've made up your mind and this is something you're going to do.


----------



## Jtiki

I would ask your doula if she knows if there are any state laws that regulate the placenta. That way, if the doctor balks at releasing it, you can be prepared. Unfortunately, there are still some states where it is NOT considered your property and it does not need to be released. I don't think you can take it home under any circumstances in Indiana (unless the law changed this year). And some Texas hospitals actually require you to get a court order before they will release it - which is a simple DIY process, you just need to pay the court fees, AND know that it actually needs to be done ahead of time.


----------



## Mervs Mum

On this subject, I have just read an article where a couple have been to court to ensure they can keep their placenta!! Keep THEIR OWN ORGAN.....the world has finally gone mad.....


----------



## Jtiki

Mervs Mum said:


> On this subject, I have just read an article where a couple have been to court to ensure they can keep their placenta!! Keep THEIR OWN ORGAN.....the world has finally gone mad.....

It's quite common in TX to have to go to court to keep it. I agree it's totally crazy. I plan to deliver at a birth center, which in this state are not subject to the same hospital regulations, so they release it without any legal issues.


----------



## sg0720

i have a question. i have not heard of this before but is there a reason you would want to keep it?

just curious. hope you dont mind me asking =]


----------



## NaturalMomma

sg0720 said:


> i have a question. i have not heard of this before but is there a reason you would want to keep it?
> 
> just curious. hope you dont mind me asking =]

I kept mine with ds2 and I dried it and put it into capsules to take during the postpartum period. I also encapsulate other women's placentas for the same use. It helps to balance hormones, increase milk supply, restore lost iron, decrease chances with PPD and baby blues, makes you feel energized and can decrease chances of insomnia. Other women who don't want to consume their placenta may keep it and plant it under a tree.


----------



## modo

I am going to have some of my placenta in a smoothie after the birth and have the rest encapsulated. I feel so lucky that my Doula and her partner do it :D I am hoping it will help with baby blues and bring my milk in faster. I didn't manage to breastfeed with my son and regret it to this day :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

modo said:


> I am going to have some of my placenta in a smoothie after the birth and have the rest encapsulated. I feel so lucky that my Doula and her partner do it :D I am hoping it will help with baby blues and bring my milk in faster. I didn't manage to breastfeed with my son and regret it to this day :nope:

if you want BF support im here anyway i can be hun just let me know k


----------



## modo

lynnikins that would be great hon :hugs:


----------



## loobylou29

OMG is that you that was on how to be a good mother last night??? soz if not but she looked a little like you and she had a placenta smoothie?!?!? looked pretty yuckie though lol xoxoxo


----------



## modo

Who me? No it wasn't! I wish I saw it now :haha: When is it playing again?


----------



## loobylou29

it was on channel 4 but if you google it you can watch the whole episode on the 4 on demand thingy, I looked again and besides the dark hair she didnt really look like you i guess it was the placenta smoothie I was watching LOL it was quite interesting tho, it showed a woman doing the capsule thing with the placentas too, looked a bit easier than drinking it tbh are you gonna mix it with fruit? I think she put bananas in it (*shuddering* lol) xoxoxo


----------



## modo

My doula says that you can't tell from the taste but I guess that depends on how much Is put in there. I am getting the rest of mine incapsulated.


----------



## loobylou29

Your a braver girl than me lol I might have had it encapsulated maybe but as I couldnt even look at the last one its looking doubtful ;) Good luck with yours tho, make sure you let us all know what it was like xoxoxo


----------



## modo

Will do :D


----------



## veganmama

it's not her decision. they can't just throw away your placenta if you refuse.


----------

